# First time using Sculpey



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought I would try this out. I came across the tutorial in the Master class and Articles on here by Chris Walas. I followed the first chapter sculping a standing figure. It is roughly 1/24 or so... I need a lot more practice!.....Will see what it looks like after painting.....


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

More pics..


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know it doesnt look really that good. I need to work on facial features and the size of hands and feet. what do you guys think that have done this stuff before.......?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Not bad at all for a first attempt. The head and body are pretty well proportioned
and hey, hands are always tough.

I found after a few tries that picture hanging wire (the lighter stranded stuff) worked much better
for me as the armature.
Rick


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that looks pretty good for a first effort.

For hands, you might consider doing what a lot of figure-makers do: model the thumb separate and the fingers as a rectangle, then scribe lines to create individual fingers (don't forget that fingers are all different lengths, so cut the "rectangle" accordingly). At our scale, sculpting each finger as a separate bit of clay is pretty tricky and people generally have their fingers lightly together, not spread apart.

Shoes/feet are tough. Mine were always too small--they looked like they were from some culture where they bind babies feet  I think that in your last picture the left foot looks pretty good--if you'd cut off the back even with the back of his leg, it would be just about right. 

Eventually I gave up trying to make my own figures (this was years ago and they were military figures, not for trains)--but I think you've made a good start--just keep practicing.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and help guys... Hopefully will get better at this with some practice.....


----------

